# Dvd player and dvd recorder connections



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

Can anyone help me set this one up. I have a Denon 5.1 a/v receiver inputting a dvd recorder with analog connections (too broke to go hdtv yet!) to the TV input of the receiver and via an R/F modulator to CRT tv. I wish to dub dvd's from the player onto new dvd's on the recorder.
I am unable to extol a signal from the player dvd in any permutation of connections I can devise. Currently I have it in the DVD player input of the receiver. I have tried other inputs in the dvd recorder.
None of the manual schematics seem to demonstrate a quite obvious use of the receiver.
:coocoo:I realise my description may not seem too lucid but if it were then I should probably not be wondering.:dizzy:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ALPHUX said:


> I have a Denon 5.1 a/v receiver inputting a dvd recorder with analog connections to the TV input of the receiver and via an R/F modulator to CRT tv. I wish to dub dvd's from the player onto new dvd's on the recorder...


So you have two separate components (DVD and VCR), Right???
The easy way is to connect the VCR outputs to any input on your DVD/DVR using analog cables (red, White and yellow). :yes:


----------



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a dvd player and a dvd recorder. Vcr not implicated in this. 
I merely wish to play the dvd player and record what I wish onto my dvd recorder on a dvd-r. By operating the pause record button I can then choose what to keep i.e dubbing or editing.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

All you need to do is connect the DVD recorder to any Denon input that has both ins and outs for audio and video. Typically these are labeled "VCR," "DVR" etc. Just be sure and connect both sets of cables (input and output) between the recorder and receiver. 

You also have to check the recorder's manual to see what kind of connections it requires in order to record - particularly pertaining to analog or digital audio, HDMI, etc. - and make sure the _playback_ DVD is also connected to the receiver with those same connections.

For instance, if the recorder will only record through its analog jacks, and you are using a digital audio connection (i.e. optical or coax) for the playback DVD, you'll have to add analog connections for it as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

